# haben Sie ihr Passwort vergessen??



## flohkrebs (17. Okt. 2008)

das wurde ich heute zweimal gefragt....

Und ich war mir *so* sicher, dass ich mich nicht vertippt hatte!!
Dabei hatte ich nur kein Licht beim "NumLock"
und ich tippe Ziffern *immer* nur mit der rechten Hand am Rand der Tastatur....   
liebe Grüße!


----------



## Annett (18. Okt. 2008)

*AW: haben Sie ihr Passwort vergessen??*

Hallo.

Ja, dass kann schon mal passieren.  
Zur Not einfach den Anweisungen der Software folgen oder eine Mail mit Usernamen, Mailadresse (die vom Account!) und Problem an mich, Joachim, Jürgen (Dr.J) oder Frank schicken (die Kontaktdaten findest Du z.T. unter Impressum, unten rechts auf jeder Seite). 


Es gibt diesbezüglich (fast) nichts, dass sich nicht irgendwie lösen läßt.


----------

